# New Boat Detailing Business



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

My son has decided to start a side business detailing boats. He can also do some fiberglass repairs. He is a hard worker and is pretty detail obsessed when he does a job. He is not a member on here so I told him I would post it on here for him. He is not looking to do the large 30 foot boats, wants to do the smaller trailer boats. If you need your boat detailed I would appreciate it if you would give him a call. 

Just an FYI, he has been doing this type of work for a couple of years, so he does know how to properly detail your boat and make it look like new. Give him a try and let us know how well he does your boat! 

His contact info is:

DJ Middleton
850-227-4139

Give him a shout and see what he can do for you!

Mention you saw it here on the PFF and recieve a 10% discount.


----------



## The_Middleman (Jul 8, 2014)

Trying to raise money for ABYC classes and an opportunity to get back north and see my little one. Any opportunity will taken seriously. Thanks for taking the time to read this guys.


----------

